# 3M Versaflo PAPR - First Impressions



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

(Hopefully, the pictures upload.)
I tried posting this last night but I was getting "security token missing" errors. I was trying to upload the pictures directly from my Macbook. So, I will try to upload using PhotoBucket. 
After what seemed quite a lengthy research period, I finally decided to get the 3M VersaFlo PAPR over the Trend Airshield Pro. I was just about to get the Trend but something in my gut just wasn't letting me pull the trigger. Sure, there's plenty of good reviews out there but I was still hesitant. I really liked that it's priced less than half of what the 3M VersaFlo costs. It was the design aspect that I really had misgivings with. Especially, the motor being on top of the head piece.

This is what I was currently using: a Uvex face shield and a powered respirator from WoodCraft.

And as I've mentioned before, it was adequate. But the motor on the respirator no longer works.

So this arrived yesterday.




Blower unit with the battery installed.


Blower unit with filter.


Breathing tube.


Battery charger.


Interestingly, the blower assembly is made in the UK.


Plastic/vinyl-like belt.


Pressure/air flow test.


M300 Series head piece.


The whole unit.


I was able to use the unit for a few minutes last night before it got too late. The battery had a charge when it was shipped so I was able to test it out. The head piece of course had to be adjusted to fit the user's head for comfort. The adjustments were quite straight forward. The breathing tubes just pops right into the head piece assembly with a loud click. And since it's behind the user, it doesn't interfere with the work. Excellent view from the helmet. The unit does come with one overlay to protect the clear lens. The airflow was quite powerful but not bothersome. As for my overall first impression with the 3M VersaFlo, I am very satisfied.:thumbsup: 

I will post more info after I've used the unit for sometime. 
Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

What's the cost of the unit in case I missed it. 
Jerry


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

that is one serious apparatus. what do you do in the woodworking arena that calls for such protection?

i work for 3M and sometimes have respirators for sale on deep discount at the employee store. i'm wondering what i'd use it for.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> that is one serious apparatus. what do you do in the woodworking arena that calls for such protection?
> 
> i work for 3M and sometimes have respirators for sale on deep discount at the employee store. i'm wondering what i'd use it for.


Most woodworkers will sand something at some point in time. If a person is sensitive to dust, this would be a good solution.

Other machines can kick up a lot of dust close to the operator, like a drill press or a lathe.


----------

